

Twitter Link Summary Cards will make me tweet less - teaneedz
http://teaz.me/twitter-link-summary-cards-ruin-twitter/

======
teaneedz
The Twitter link previews are even worse than I thought live. Almost every
tweet in the timeline contains photos, redundant content and truncated
content. The smaller photos also stand in contrast to the normal sized photos
forcing the eyes to adjust left to right while scrolling. The timeline does
not even look like Twitter anymore. It's purely an advertising and marketing
playground now for me. I'll be chilling elsewhere.

